# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Alone in the dark 2007

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Do doja te dija kur del loja ?

Dhe nese ka dale , a ka njeri linket?

----------


## Nolird

ja tek e ke nje trailer qe tregon per alone ine dark 2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L7IdFqTiVQ

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Akoma nuk e morra vesh ka dal si loje apo jo.

----------

